# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të romancës >  Filmi dhe libri me romantik.

## *~Rexhina~*

Cili është filmi me romantik qe keni pare, ose cili është libri me romantik qe keni lexuar?

----------


## MtrX

Do zgjidhja dy filma romantike:
Casablanca, film shume i vjeter ky, po nje nga filmat me te mire te gjithe koherave...
dhe As good as it gets, film me Jack Nicholson, dhe me Helen Hunt...
MtrX

----------


## korcaprincess

filma romantike qe me kane lene mbresa:
DIRTY DANCING
TITANIC
THE BODYGUARD
A WALK TO REMEMBER
CITY OF ANGELS
10 THINGS I HATE ABOUT U
WHEN HARRY MET SALLY
SLEEPLESS IN SEATTLE
WHILE YOU WERE SLEEPING
WIN A DATE WITH TED HAMILTON
ONLY LOVE
GHOST
PRETTY WOMAN
RUNAWAY BRIDE

----------


## dolcecandy

mmmm.... Filmi me romantik qe une kam pare eshte "Gone with the wind"
Mos me gacmoni  :buzeqeshje:  eshte filmi gjate edhe i vjeter po me pelqen shume.

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

Dolcecandy gjithashtu me pelqen shume GONE WITH THE WID, also me pelqen Casablanca (eshte dhe nje kenge me titullin Casablanca nga bertie higgen, me pelqen shume)
Korcaprincess... i kam pare ato filma  :buzeqeshje:  dhe me pelqejne edhe mua gjithashtu....

_Shkruani ne shqip - shigjeta_

----------


## Hyllien

Pershendetje

filma romantik... me shume me vin ne mend ato qe fillojn si romantik ene shkojn per tragjedi...

Scent of a Woman (them se i perket romantikes deri diku)
Sweet November
You've got mail
Como agua para chocolate
IL Postino
Doctor Zhivago
Anna Karenina
Pacienti Englez

Per libra :

padyshim _Pride and Prejudice dhe Emma nga Jane Austen_ , 
por Pride and Prejudice eshte ne vend te pare per mua.

Gjithashtu dhe _To the lighthouse nga Viriginia Woolf_ nqs mund te quhet Romantik... por eshte shume me i komplikuar... megjithate e ka dhe kendveshtrimin Romantik. 

 :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Leandra

Filma jane shume qe kam pare dhe jane romantike, shumica jane ato qe thane parashkruesit.
Nder romanet e fundit me romatik qe kam lexuar eshte "Nights into days", shume i bukur.

----------


## MisCongeniality

Nje tjeter:

West Side Story!

----------


## velsa

filmi me romantik: Love Story
libri: Love in time of cholera ( Dashuria ne kohen e koleres )--G.G.Marquez

----------


## Ari-Intimidator

ehhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh,
Nuk me bie ndermend asnje...oh, prite se me ra ndermend nje,
  Filmi.....oh e harrova,
Nejse, kjo dmth se nuk jam romantike.  I adhuroj me shume komedite dhe dramat.  Sa per libra, nuk kam qene i ineteresuar ne fICTION.  
Ari

----------


## KaLTerSi

filmi me romantik per mua nder kohera mbetet Gone With the Wind ndersa voten per librin me romantik ia jap The Brigdes of Madison County nga Robert J Waller....

----------


## Ari-Intimidator

Oh, e kam pa ate... me Clint Eastwood edhe MEryl Streep. OK. ja ky eshte filmi im me romatik, 
Ari

----------


## llokumja

Filmi qe me ka pelqyer deri me sot 
eshte Shekspir in love 
edhe libri Kush d ite dashuroj eshte i lumtur

llokumja

----------


## Io_e_Te

Filmi "Ritem dhe pasion" (perkthyer tamam nga rumunet tane te shtrenjte :buzeqeshje:  ne rol kryesor Miss World '97)
Liber : (plot por qe mos kete ankesa Bledi po them vetem njerin :buzeqeshje: 
           "Tre shoket"-Remark

----------


## maratonomak

LIBRI     ME   ROMANTIK   QE   ME   PELQEN    MA    SHUME    ESHTE    [  BARDHA E     TEMALIT    ]     E   SHKRUAR     NGA    PASHKO   VASA     .   FIMI     ME    ROMANTIK     ESHTE    [    LULET    E    MOLLES   ]    NJE   FILM     IRLANDES   .

----------


## ice_storm

Une e kam pak te veshtire te zgjedh filmin me romantik se keshtu

nga natyra nuk jam shume romantik. Jam nga ata qe te bardhen

e shohin te bardhe dhe te zezen te zeza dmth zgjedhja ime nuk 

do jete shume Romantike por ka lidhje me dashurine te pakten.

Me pelqen shume "Sweet November" me Charlize Theron 

Persa i perket librave aha nuk kam shume kohe me lexu libra

te tjere veç atyre te shkolles.

----------


## marsela

per librat svendos dot..spara me pelqejne shume ato qe kane ne qender  love story e romanca..ndoshta librat e remarkut"tre shoket","qielli ska preferenca","obelisku izi"
persa ieprket filmave edhe per mua vota per "gone with the wind" :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Klaraaa

Adhuruese e Madam Bovari-s....

----------


## Lela01

Kam lexuar shume libra romantik dhe te them te drejten jane te gjithe shume te bukur .... por megjithate ktu po shkruaj vetem njerin qe e mbarova se lexuari dje : Titullohet " Faqet e jetes sone" e ka shkruar Nicholas Sparks .....  dhe eshte jashtezakoninsht i bukur ... jua keshilloj te gjitheve...kurse per filmin tashi nuk po me vjen asnji ne men kshu qe paçim, noi her tjeter...

----------


## Julius

Filmi "True Romance"
Ndersa per librat nuk po me vjen gje nder mendje.

----------

